# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Timing Belt Kit Options



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If there's one job on your 2.7T that won't tolerate shortcuts or mistakes, it's a timing belt replacement. There are no Mulligans, no do-overs to be had. Get it right the first time, or pay.

We know what it takes to do this job. That's why our Ultimate timing belt kits include the things you need to do a trouble-free, lasting t-belt service: premium timing belt plus tensioners, rollers, seals, water pump and thermostat. Move up to kits with coolant and our special cam locking tool, as needed.


*Spend a Little; Save a Lot*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7t (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

